# Friday night rigs trip (12/12-13/14)



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We headed out just before lunch Friday from Ft Morgan. Loaded with fuel and ice on the "Inevitable" with Captain Jason. We dropped in some high speed wahoo lures as we cleared the 3 mile mark and headed south. We got one hit but it shook the hook. That was the only strike on the wahoo lures this trip.








We stopped at a couple smaller platforms looking for bait- but nothing was found to put in the livewell  We got a couple trout there lol








One ended up being shark bait-
After some tough luck there, we headed for the Beercan.








As you can see, and I will mention, that up to this point the seas were pretty good...
We got to the Beercan and made a couple passes looking for something on the sonar. We did a couple drifts around it and only caught a small shark. 
After that we headed over to the Marlin and tried a bit- but not much action there either. -winds had started to pick up a little by now too.
We saw some dolphin swimming near the drillship Deepwater Champion and did put some blackfin tuna on drifting on the east side of the ship. 








Winds and seas were still building some- and this was a "comfy" spot... and we were getting a few BFT...








....but after awhile the action started getting slack, and the drifts were not producing much. The action with the butterfly jigs was slowing by the cast- so Jason decided we should head back over to Marlin. We still had Yellowfin Tuna on our minds!!
We got to the Marlin and caught several BFT near the rig, but still no YFT. We did find a sweet spot for BFT almost a quarter mile off of it on the south side.... Not thick, but consistent. We worked that spot until my arms were sore from jigging... By now Jason had gone in for a nap... Shane said he wanted to go check another location- and I took this opportunity to lay down for a bit. But....We never made it. About "1ish" it got pretty rough. The winds and seas picked up more and the decision was made to head in. We ended up taking a little beating coming in. It didn't start slacking off until almost dawn- and it was still kinda rough!
Soooooo..... we didn't get to do the full trip we were planning, but we did get some BFT in the icebox.








Final tally, 22 BFT- 2 cases of seasickness- but 6 content anglers. 

I have some video, but I am not sure if it will be enough to do a video report. If not, I'll at least put some raw clips up this week. There might already be a couple clips on our facebook page (link below).

Update: here is a video of the trip I finally put together...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job guys it was definitely rough we were in a 28 contender never felt unsafe but definitely wet!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the report. just read another that was almost the same. no YFT!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

cobe killer said:


> thanks for the report. just read another that was almost the same. no YFT!


Yea- that's ok, those footballs taste pretty good too


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. I wish you guys did get some YFT.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We were out there as well Friday night. The weatherman sure goofed that one for sure, it's especially tough when the forecast is missed in the winter months. Makes everything tougher when the wind and seas pick up. Glad you were able to stay safe and pull some BFT out of the mix.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MSViking said:


> We were out there as well Friday night. The weatherman sure goofed that one for sure, it's especially tough when the forecast is missed in the winter months. Makes everything tougher when the wind and seas pick up. Glad you were able to stay safe and pull some BFT out of the mix.


Yes- Didn't expect that at all... Used to it being a little off, but we got in a spot with some 6s???? I don't know, I was in the cabin- but it got kinda rough in there too... just about threw me off of the couch a couple times!
Read your report, liked the bull!! Too bad the YFT didn't have some more size to them... We weren't marking a whole lot, but found a couple spots with the BFT. Maybe should have stayed on them a little longer... we were in the process of moving to the Ram-Powell when we got into the rough seas!
That's ok- we'll get 'em next time!


----------

